# Leningrad Zoo Park



## M.F.Bagaturov (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all!

For the first time here i decied to post some pics of our local Leningrad Zoo (in city of the Sankt-Petersburg and the Leningrad was his former name before famous "Perestroyka").
This post is dedicated not for all the Zoo expositions but just to the just 2 days ago opened excibition of the living butterfly, dry insects educational collection and some arthropods.
As a contributor for the Zoo (my wife is currently a Zoo worker) on mt limited spare time I take part in some places of the exposition.
So, beautiful living butterflies for the first time in the beautiful city of the Sankt-Petersburg  
Enjoy.

P>S> I knew I'm a little bit quicker than it needs as I'm currently working on the english version of the Zoo's site but just look the fotos 

General view of the center of living butterflies exposition





Left corner with the feeding table 1





Right corner





First of the hatched butterflies (monarchus) were feeding on the table.





Some more of others in the incubator (_Caligo memnon _and _Morpho peleides_)





====
Another part of the excibition - some little arthropodan display (general view)





Some individual enclosures:
of _Blaberus craniifer_





of _Pandinus cavimanus_





of diplopodae





============
Anf finally some dry arthropods parts (this collection were from the famous "Tula Zooexotharium" which known by its incredible collection and achievements in snakes).


----------



## Mikhail (Dec 27, 2007)

Will try to visit this exposition on February! :clap:


----------



## ahas (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice.  I wanna go there.


----------



## Anansis (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice pictures Mikhail. I was recently on a butterfly farm in Belize that may well have supplied some of the pupae for this exhibition. They export as many as 5000 to Europe every week!

Ollie


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 31, 2007)

Mikhail! what a beautiful exposition
Thank you for sharing pictures  
Happy New Year


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank You all!

I will post some pics later if You need it.


----------



## Fince (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Mikhail,

Thank you for the virtual tour! I waiting the other pictures if you have any!


----------



## bengerno (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't see the pics...


----------



## patrick86 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Mikhail. Looking forward to the next group of photos.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello All!

Thank You for You warm words, friends!

I will post some pics tomorrow or a day after.
But now You can look at short advert movie clip which was taken at the exhibition: http://www.spbzoo.ru/images/LenZoo_Butterfly.wmv
the species shown closeup is Morpho peleised.


----------

